

Where Are the World’s Hungriest People? Take a Look - samaysharma
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/05/150527-hunger-fao-report-undernourished-hungry/

======
anovikov
Who coded this?! Worst map infographic i ever saw. Can't even wait for it to
load, it loads 2-3 countries a second and i'm on pretty decent internet.

